# Meltonian and Saphir Colors to Match Allen Edmonds Walnut and Chilli?



## dduck (Jul 21, 2012)

Which Meltonian and Saphir colors to Match Allen Edmonds walnut and chilli? I realize AE also sells a cream polish (tubes) in these colors.

Opinions?

Thanks.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

My opinion would be simply to use the AE polish. Is there any reason you would not want to?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

For Saphir, I use Light Brown (03) on my Walnut shoes.


----------



## Poshak Man (Feb 25, 2006)

For AE Chilli, Saphir's Cognac color is a good match.


----------



## N.O.Joe (Jul 31, 2009)

For my AE's I use Medium Brown for my Walnut Strands and London Tan for my Chili Weybridge. I'm not certain about the Saphir color for those shade as I only use Saphir burgundy on my McAllisters and their cordovan cream on my shell.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Excuse me, but where are you guys getting this stuff? I went looking for Saphir products a while back and it looked like they weren't imported anymore.


----------



## stubloom (Jun 6, 2010)

https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.comThen click on their online store.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> My opinion would be simply to use the AE polish. Is there any reason you would not want to?


AE polish is a combination cream & polish. Meltonian is a pure cream. Sometimes I prefer to use a cream v. the combination AE stuff.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Leighton said:


> AE polish is a combination cream & polish. Meltonian is a pure cream. Sometimes I prefer to use a cream v. the combination AE stuff.


I have used both, many times, and know them both well, but I don't believe I understand your criteria for differentiation. "Cream & polish" vs "pure cream"? Could you elaborate?


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

The AE premium polish is thicker and more paste-like, the Meltonian is more creamy.

The AE salespeople have always told me to stay away from the creams they sell, so I forgot they even sold cream.

I'm sure it all just boils down to personal preference.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

It was the Saphir Renovateur I was after. I found a site in France that had it in about 30 different colors. I ordered a bunch, and when I checked out, I got a message to the effect that they couldn't ship that product to the land of Orsini no mo... 

On ASW you can see they only have three colors left and it says no more is coming. Too bad...


----------



## Barcelona (Aug 13, 2009)

Orsini said:


> It was the Saphir Renovateur I was after. I found a site in France that had it in about 30 different colors. I ordered a bunch, and when I checked out, I got a message to the effect that they couldn't ship that product to the land of Orsini no mo...
> 
> On ASW you can see they only have three colors left and it says no more is coming. Too bad...


Leffot also sells Saphir products. They don't have 30 different colors though.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Barcelona said:


> Leffot also sells Saphir products. They don't have 30 different colors though.


Maybe I can find it this weekend. I swear, they had suede restorer in colors I'd never heard of.

Leffot...actually, I do need a deerbone...


----------



## dduck (Jul 21, 2012)

N.O.Joe said:


> For my AE's I use Medium Brown for my Walnut Strands and London Tan for my Chili Weybridge. I'm not certain about the Saphir color for those shade as I only use Saphir burgundy on my McAllisters and their cordovan cream on my shell.


Am I correct in my understanding that you are referring to Meltonian?

Thanks.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Leighton said:


> The AE premium polish is thicker and more paste-like, the Meltonian is more creamy.
> 
> The AE salespeople have always told me to stay away from the creams they sell, so I forgot they even sold cream.
> 
> I'm sure it all just boils down to personal preference.


I've only used the AE "Premium Polish" which is a creme that comes in a tube. I presume the AE polish you are referring to is a paste in a tin. I have never tried that, so can not comment on it.
I have always been pleased with the Premium Polish, and can only wonder why anyone at AE would tell you to stay away from it. Is there perhaps a particular property that you look for, that the creme might not deliver?


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

They said to stay away from the Carnauba wax and the actual tins labelled shoe cream. The "premium polish" in the tube is what they recommended. They also said it's a blend of polish and cream. IIRC that's what the forums say too.

Don't know one way or the other, but the Meltonian cream is more watery and a little easier to spread and seems to soak deeper into the leather. Personal observations, don't know if it's just my imagination though.


----------



## N.O.Joe (Jul 31, 2009)

dduck said:


> Am I correct in my understanding that you are referring to Meltonian?
> 
> Thanks.


My apologies. That's correct. I'd also like to add that this has been my first experience with Saphir. It certainly has it's own price point but I like it more than anything else I've ever used.


----------



## hawkmd (May 20, 2012)

I've also used the Meltonian Medium Brown with some of my AE Walnuts. I think that while pretty close, it's slightly darker than the stock AE color. I've used the AE premium polish and like it quite a bit as well and you won't go wrong with it.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*creme polishes*

I have used Meltonian, Saphir, and AE creme polishes. In my experience the first two named are excellent, each in its own way, and both are superior to AE.

Meltonian gives slightly transparent shine. It is excellent for light colored shoes and those having surface markings or patterns, such as antiquing or just the varigations resulting from wear and the passage of time, that you wish to show off.

Saphire is much denser and more opaque than Meltonian. It is ideal for scuffed shoes or those with a uniform finish. The colors are pleasingly clear and bright and shoes polish up beautifully. It is especially pleasurable to watch the color brighten as you brush the shoe.

I have found AE polish to be thicker and grainier, if that's a word, than the others, and the colors somewhat duller than either Meltonian or Saphir.

I do not like the spit shine look so I do not use wax polishes. I have not used Kiwi for 50 years.

Hope this is helpful.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## David Copeland (Apr 6, 2013)

I own a dozen AE Shoes, and have used the AE products in the past. But now I am waiting on a shipment of Saphir products from the USA store of hangerproject after watching and reading their Esquire Magazine reviews comparing all of the best products.

As for the color matches, hangerproject sells a full color printed chart of the AE line and which Saphir colors are to be matched. This is because Internet Color charts can be unreliable. The chart is a MUST. Here is a link of the description:

My first order with the Houston Texas based hangerproject was about $77.00 (US), and anything over $75 is free shipping. The 10%off coupon of "AskAndy" still works, but it disables the free shipping savings of $11.39.

(Thanks to all of the other forum members for posting other USA sites that sell Saphir products.)

All my best,

David


----------

